# Few Questions



## Parker (9 Apr 2012)

For as long as I can remember I have wanted to join the CF. I'm 16 and I have above average marks and right now my plan is to join as soon as i graduate. However I will be 18 in February of my gr. 12 year and I heard and read that it takes anywhere from 1-10 months for the recruiting centre to call you back after you do the tests there etc. So my question is- should I apply just after i turn 18 or wait till I graduate to apply? 
Also, I have been monitoring the CF website and noticed that the websites shows the CF are not accepting applicants for an infantry soldier which is what I want to be, does that matter? I mean will they still recruit infantry soldiers or are they full up?


----------



## Chalupas (9 Apr 2012)

If I had a nickel for every time this was asked I would be a wealthy man ...


----------



## Cui (9 Apr 2012)

Parker said:
			
		

> For as long as I can remember I have wanted to join the CF. I'm 16 and I have above average marks and right now my plan is to join as soon as i graduate. However I will be 18 in February of my gr. 12 year and I heard and read that it takes anywhere from 1-10 months for the recruiting centre to call you back after you do the tests there etc. So my question is- should I apply just after i turn 18 or wait till I graduate to apply?
> Also, I have been monitoring the CF website and noticed that the websites shows the CF are not accepting applicants for an infantry soldier which is what I want to be, does that matter? I mean will they still recruit infantry soldiers or are they full up?



There is a search function on this site for a reason, use it, please.


----------



## Trick (9 Apr 2012)

As stated, you should look around to find your answers. That said, you should just call the national recruiting center and talk to them. When it comes to recruiting they'll probably give you better answers than around here anyways. Here's the number:

1-866-966-8718


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2012)

You are 16 and looking to apply when you are 18 right?

- focus on school, the CF will still be here when you graduate.

- right now, no the CF is not looking for Infantry soldiers, there are more than the numbers the boss says the CF should have.

- HOWEVER, no one can predict if that will still be the case in Oct of this year, in 2013, or when you graduate.  People move on to different jobs in the CF, they release, they get hurt, etc.  Don't worry about if they are recruiting infantry soldiers this year at all, as it has zero effect on you.

- no one, not even the Recruiting folks, can predict how many infantry soldiers will or won't be required, when you graduate.


----------



## mmmjon (9 Apr 2012)

Parker said:
			
		

> Also, I have been monitoring the CF website and noticed that the websites shows the CF are not accepting applicants for an infantry soldier which is what I want to be, does that matter? I mean will they still recruit infantry soldiers or are they full up?



You're looking for answers that can't be answered. You're still a few years away from applying. You can apply for a closed trade, but there is a solid chance your application will not be processed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

I don't want to contradict EITS but from my little area it looks like infantry is slowly starting to open up. Infantry soldiers who are filling spots in the battalions but who are injured or can't soldier are starting to be moved out of the battalions and into other spots thus freeing up slots for new soldiers.

If you want to be in the infantry than apply for the infantry.
Also decide if you are given a choice to wait for the infantry or join another trade if you will wait or do something else.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> thus freeing up slots for new soldiers.



Word of wisdom : An empty billet at the unit does not translate into an opening in the trade's PML.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Word of wisdom : An empty billet at the unit does not translate into an opening in the trade's PML.


We were hearing that guys moved out to JPSU (?) would free up positions in battalion for new troops.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> We were hearing that guys moved out to JPSU (?) would free up positions in battalion for new troops.



It opens up a position for a soldier. That doesn't mean a newly recruited one.

If trade "X" is 100 over PML, a guy leaving the battalion makes it 99 over PML. That doesn't create the need to recruit another one. The position at the unit may or may not get filled and likely from one of the other 99.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Apr 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I don't want to contradict EITS but from my little area it looks like infantry is slowly starting to open up. Infantry soldiers who are filling spots in the battalions but who are injured or can't soldier are starting to be moved out of the battalions and into other spots thus freeing up slots for new soldiers.
> 
> If you want to be in the infantry than apply for the infantry.
> Also decide if you are given a choice to wait for the infantry or join another trade if you will wait or do something else.



Ok.  I base my info on what I have seen in the DGMC ISS DIN site, Occ Matrix for OT OUTCAP #s, which has the forecast PML - TES, and associated trade *health* (Red/Amber/Green), and it showed, the last time I looked that Infmn was GREEN and above PML.  Another indication in the Infmn MOC status was the SVOTP ran more than once.

But, rather than confusing a 16 year old who is a few years away from applying....


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> It opens up a position for a soldier. That doesn't mean a newly recruited one.





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But, rather than confusing a 16 year old who is a few years away from applying....


Fair enough brothers  :nod:

I'm just regurgitating what I've heard from my chain of command  and their word is my law  ;D

I've also startedseeing/ hearing of friends both civilian and reserve getting picked up for the infantry indicating to me that it's not 100% closed. 4 in the last month.  In any case I think this young fellow shouldn't be overly concerned with whats opened/closed and should concentrate on high marks and physical fitness.

Personally I would suggest starting the paperwork now but thats me.


----------



## Trick (9 Apr 2012)

Yeah sorry, I didn't really pay attention to the OP's age.

Like everyone else is saying OP, you don't need to worry about numbers right now. If you really are serious about joining then you need to worry about your grades, your athletics, and trying to up your volunteer experience- especially anything that might demonstrate leadership. Also, make sure you avoid drugs/alcohol as your history with it comes up in your application and you are underage. Maybe in 2 years there'll be one spot in the whole country, or maybe WW3 breaks out and there'll be 1000. That doesn't really concern you right now. Your concern is building yourself into the most competitive applicant possible.

P.S. Have you considered ROTP?


----------



## MKos (9 Apr 2012)

Trick said:
			
		

> Yeah sorry, I didn't really pay attention to the OP's age.
> 
> Like everyone else is saying OP, you don't need to worry about numbers right now. If you really are serious about joining then you need to worry about your grades, your athletics, and trying to up your volunteer experience- especially anything that might demonstrate leadership. Also, make sure you avoid drugs/alcohol as your history with it comes up in your application and you are underage. Maybe in 2 years there'll be one spot in the whole country, or maybe WW3 breaks out and there'll be 1000. That doesn't really concern you right now. Your concern is building yourself into the most competitive applicant possible.
> 
> P.S. Have you considered ROTP?



Good info Trick  :bowing:


----------

